# Ryan Reynolds MBTI type



## hahalokid (Jun 25, 2013)

I sesrched EVERYWHERE (haha the first page of Google) for this, but found absolutely nothing. I, honedtly, have no guesses as to what his type could be... Anyone have a theory as to his typing?


----------



## Ms. Holmes (Dec 16, 2013)

I like his face.

I think one of the best places to try and figure it out is by watching interviews (well no s*** Sherlock). I liked his Top Gear UK interview. In those you can really be yourself.

(I was under the influence of alcohol when I wrote this.)


----------



## Eggsies (Feb 5, 2013)

I like his face too.

And by face I mean his washboard abs and succulent pecs.

No ****.

ESTP?


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am curious now too:happy:


----------



## Zephyrous (Jan 18, 2015)

From what I've read so far he's either ENTP or ESTP


----------

